# Hong Kong Certificate of No Criminal Convictions



## olex (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi All,

I am getting everything together to apply for a Hong Kong Police Certificate, and was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the process.

With your application, you need to provide a letter from the Australian Immigiration, and was wondering if anyone has been able to get their police certificate using the Visa Acknowledgement Letter you receive when you apply for your partner visa?

Also, as they send the certificate straight to Immigration, do they let you know that they have sent it, or does Immigration let you know that they have received it?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## homeboy0312 (Jun 24, 2011)

olex said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am getting everything together to apply for a Hong Kong Police Certificate, and was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with the process.
> 
> ...


Hi Olex,

The acknowledgement letter from your CO is all you need to get the police check in HK. If you applied at the HK consulate the consulate should have made this clear to you if you have already received the letter (seems like you are applying onshore so maybe they didn't make it clear). They will need your application number and a copy of the letter.

They would not let you know whether or not it has been sent but the only thing you can do is to call up the consulate/immigration and check whether they have received it. You may wish to do the opposite and ask whether the HK Police have sent it... they would tell you it's 4-6 weeks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## scarlettku (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi Olex,

Homeboy0312 is right, you can use the Acknowledge letter to apply for HK Police check. If you are apply it from Australia, you need to go to a police station and do the finger prints, which will cost you A$42, then send all the forms to the HK Police headquarter. Usually it will take you around 4 weeks to get it done. I emailed them to check if they have received my application and they are very helpful and let me know when they send the Police check result to Australian immigration. Mine one took about 1.5 month to process (include mailing time as well). Just 1 week before they send the letter to immigration, they also send me a register post which just include a notice saying that they will send the application directly to immigration no matter you have criminal record or not. Hope it is helpful.


----------



## ahbee (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, I got any email for the IMMI a day saying a case No. is assigned to me. I need to do the police clearance and medical check if I haven't done it. I would like to know if I can still use the acknowledgement letter to apply the police clearance in HK or do I need to send an email to request another letter ? The fact is I lodged the onshore application late Sept 2012, can I still use this acknowledgment letter ? Does anyone give me an advice ?


----------

